# help skipjacks have anyone seen or got any



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm from Dayton Ohio looking to get some skipjacks where and when will really help me???...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll be making a visit next weekend to markland dam in Indiana to see if anything is happening yet. Not sure of anything closer for you.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

The water has been to high, muddy, or flowing to fast.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

This is the time of year when they usually start to move in around here. But like Josh said the water has been up and muddy and that usually slows them down a bit. Hopefully things get back to normal and stay there so we get a decent run of them. I do know they are catching them down at Kentucky and Barkley Dams right now. About a 5 ish hour drive for you though but lots of great fishing down there if you make the trip.


----------



## hoppies56 (Apr 26, 2013)

fishdealer04 said:


> This is the time of year when they usually start to move in around here. But like Josh said the water has been up and muddy and that usually slows them down a bit. Hopefully things get back to normal and stay there so we get a decent run of them. I do know they are catching them down at Kentucky and Barkley Dams right now. About a 5 ish hour drive for you though but lots of great fishing down there if you make the trip.


----------



## hoppies56 (Apr 26, 2013)

When to down to Robert Byrd yesterday , no skips there yet should be coming in soon.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some skips are in at markland. Don't go and expect to fill a cooler up but picked up a dozen or so this morning. Good luck if you head down there.


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank u all. I'll give it a couple more weeks and try


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you are planning to hit Markland I wouldn't wait too long to start hitting it. They are starting to catch them there and down river a bit so they should move in any day now.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

fishdealer04 said:


> If you are planning to hit Markland I wouldn't wait too long to start hitting it. They are starting to catch them there and down river a bit so they should move in any day now.


You got my heart beating so fast!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had the day off and went back to markland today. Same amount of skippies as over the weekend. Definitely some fish there but not a ton. Also blues have been biting. Nice to pick fresh skips up and then catch some trophy blues all in the same day. Good luck to those who head out. Heads up if you're fishing from shore I saw the warden out checking guys so be sure to get an Indiana license if from Ohio.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

So if I'm an Ohio resident a out of state Kentucky license doesn't allow me to fish the Indiana bank? If so good thing the warden was never there the times I've been


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I apologize you can fish the Indiana side with a ky license.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

whodeynati said:


> So if I'm an Ohio resident a out of state Kentucky license doesn't allow me to fish the Indiana bank? If so good thing the warden was never there the times I've been


Double check the regulations on that. Certain states are weird about it. Steve Douglas didn't get that record fish in WV last year because he had an ohio license which is a reciprocating state with WV however you have to be a resident of ohio for it to work. Might be the same way with Markland. I buy ohio, Kentucky, and Indiana every year so I never worry about it.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

From my understanding fishing below markland dam if from shore, ky and Indiana have reciprocity allowing you to fish either bank with a license from either state. This is only for the main river and if you fish up in a creek, tributary etc you must then posses that specific states license. Also you must abide by the state's regulations on which shore you are fishing. I'm not sure how Indiana currently sits anymore on multiple hook rigs but let's say ky allows 5 hook sabiki rig and you fish Indiana shore with that ky license and Indiana no longer allows 5 hooks rigs you could be in trouble fishing that same sabiki rig. This is my understanding of it and like I said not sure where Indiana stands on the multiple hook rigs, not trying to spread misinformation if I'm mistaken just trying to keep someone getting busted for making an honest mistake.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I talked to dnr law enforcement and they told me it was only for residents of those 2 states. I bit the bullet and bought a Ind license. I'd rather spend 35$ rather than get fined


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Are the SKIPJACKS still active at MARKLAND???





fishdealer04 said:


> If you are planning to hit Markland I wouldn't wait too long to start hitting it. They are starting to catch them there and down river a bit so they should move in any day now.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

My son and one of my employees both got warning tickets for having 4 hooks on a rig.3 hooks is all you are allowed in indiana. This was last thursday.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

whodeynati said:


> I talked to dnr law enforcement and they told me it was only for residents of those 2 states. I bit the bullet and bought a Ind license. I'd rather spend 35$ rather than get fined


That's what I thought but wasn't sure. Luckily it's only $35 so it's not outrageous. So any Ohio resident if you want to fish Markland Dam you need to have an Indiana license. Not worth the fine or possibly losing your gear over $35.



nlcatfish said:


> Are the SKIPJACKS still active at MARKLAND???


Norb from the info that I have gathered they are just now starting to show up. Could be any day now and then again skipjack are finicky and could be gone anytime.



Fishinfreak said:


> My son and one of my employees both got warning tickets for having 4 hooks on a rig.3 hooks is all you are allowed in indiana. This was last thursday.


Bundy at least they were nice enough to give you a warning and not just give you a ticket.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Brian we where lucky i guess.I did not know of that law.Told him i have fished there over 25yrs and never knew of it.He said it started last year because if bass fishing with umbrella rigs.Just giving warnings this year but tickets next year.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you're looking for skip Jack and its not a ridiculous drive for you I'd head down now when you have the chance as mentioned above it would suck to wait and miss it. You should have no problem catching a couple dozen if in the right spot. Worst case scenario you pick up a dozen and drift for some cats. Over the past two weeks I've picked up 3 blues over 30 in only 3 drifts. Taking a co-worker out tomorrow for bass and musky at a local lake but plan to hit up markland one last time here soon.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> If you're looking for skip Jack and its not a ridiculous drive for you I'd head down now when you have the chance as mentioned above it would suck to wait and miss it. You should have no problem catching a couple dozen if in the right spot. Worst case scenario you pick up a dozen and drift for some cats. Over the past two weeks I've picked up 3 blues over 30 in only 3 drifts. Taking a co-worker out tomorrow for bass and musky at a local lake but plan to hit up markland one last time here soon.


Nice fishy!


----------

